
Atlassian Design - mblode
https://www.atlassian.design/
======
GrumpyNl
Doesn't load for me. Atlassian is getting slower and slower lately.

~~~
Tempest1981
It's loading now, but only seems to render properly on Chrome and Firefox.
(Anyone try Edge or IE?)

On iOS and macOS Safari, the grid becomes a single column, with all of the
cells overlapping along in the right-side column.

------
nik736
This is not loading for me but if it's about the Bitbucket redesign I must say
that I like it and I feel they thought hard about how to make a good user
experience. It actually is pretty cool compared to lets say GitLab that is a
big mess.

~~~
sgt
I found the new Bitbucket nav bar design to be confusing and I actually
accidentally ended up creating a repo in the wrong team. Luckily I could
revert to the old type of design, as I was not happy with the new UX at all.

~~~
nik736
Well, I think it's very straight forward to create a repo for the correct
team. And as soon as you are in the repo overview it's pretty good imo.

------
inezk
It's so disappointing to see it not working on mobile -
[https://atlaskit.atlassian.com](https://atlaskit.atlassian.com)

------
spacetexas
An example of why static site generators are useful, just put it on s3. The
site doesn't load for me either.

------
icelancer
There is some poetry in an Atlassian product not loading...

------
hackmeister
Why are they using a hamburger menu on the desktop version of this website?

------
CRidge
Am I the only one who thinks "Atlassian design" looks a lot like "Visual
Studio Online design"?

------
jwilk
Use Atlassian's end-to-end design language to create straightforward and
beautiful empty pages!

------
uladzislau
Based on Jira design and UX I can't say I'm interested.

~~~
Clownshoesms
Well said. Worst UX I've ever seen, with the most ardent corporate fanbase.*

* Proviso: Said corporate fanbasers have many times said to me how it's so configurable etc, after spending weeks in the trenches fixing trivial nonsense.

~~~
cel1ne
Has anyone tried out YouTrack from Jetbrains?*

* [https://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack/](https://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack/)

~~~
romanovcode
Looks even worse.

~~~
Clownshoesms
Felt like an ad too to make it worse.

~~~
cel1ne
What do you mean?

------
nojvek
Atlassian jira has the worst UX in any modern SAAS software I have used. Glad
to know they are giving some thought to this.

But I've also learned Enterprises pay more $$$ for worse unusable UX since
that needs consultants and bigger support contracts.

------
nagyf
So is this the way they are fucked up sourcetree in the latest release? Great

------
anotheryou
Bold move for a company with design that's just ok at best.

edit: oh, looks like they started doing some actual design, if good I don't
know yet.

------
zichy
Every link throws an error 404 which doesn't tell me that it's a 404. Great
design.

------
ambrishkc
Would be nice if we could change the theme of the dashboard

------
vcool07
Didn't get it, what exactly is the product here ?

------
chrisked
doesn't load at all for me :(

------
hoodoof
I know this is off topic but Silicon Valley's obsession with building
companies that are like cults really bothers me.

Like this image from the linked page
[https://www.atlassian.design/react_assets/images/cards/caree...](https://www.atlassian.design/react_assets/images/cards/careers.png)
showing insanely happy people all wearing the same clothes, staring up at some
thing which is just unbelievably interesting and inspiring - the great
leader/god/Steve Jobs/the CEO/a technical talk on Java?

I just don't want to work at a manufactured cult, which is what all Silicon
Valley-esque companies work damn hard to be.

~~~
extra88
Hardly. The woman most in focus is the only one might be described as
"insanely happy." They're all wearing t-shirts but not the same t-shirt, not
the same color.

------
vacri
Atlassian's new 'blue' is eye-curdling. They're using it in the new BitBucket
UI roll-out, and the first comment I've had from most of the devs here is
about the disturbing blue.

~~~
Tempest1981
They talk a lot about the blue color here:

[https://atlassian.design/guidelines/marketing/foundations/co...](https://atlassian.design/guidelines/marketing/foundations/color-
usage)

"Meet Pacific Bridge. It's our hero color, and is also affectionately known as
B400. We use this blue to help us reinforce our presence and unify our touch
points from marketing to product. It's sharp and clear, making it bold and
optimistic, while at the same time it's soft and inviting, ..."

